# Yahoo- Study to test long-term effectiveness of home-based therapy (UB Reporter)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

BUFFALO, N.Y. -- Irritable bowel syndrome is a chronic, debilitating disorder affecting 25 million people in the U.S -- 14-24 percent of women and 5-19 percent of men.View the full article


----------

